# sticky eye in newborn



## chloe99

Hi

My newborn developed a sticky eye at 3 days.  The midwife looked and said she didnt think it looked infected, but that if he still had it by 10 day check she wld take a swab to have it checked.

Well he did still have it on the 10th day, but unfortunastely the eye was clear at the time of her visit so she couldnt swab him.

She said if it gets worse see a gp - it hasnt got worse, just the same really.  Not sticky ALL the time, but most of the time.

Baby is now 14 days old.

How long can a perfectly normal non infected sticky eye last for?  At what point should I take baby to gp for a swab to be done?

I have thrush and my previous baby developed sticky eye which they swabbed and found thrush infection which I believe they treated with some kind of ointment from a tube (but he was in hospotal for another reason so i dont know whether babies wopuld routinely receive this ointment for this reason) .  Does sticky eye from thrush need treatmen6t ordinarily?


----------



## gerbera

it is quite subjective really, if its not too bad i would just clean it regulary with cool boiled water and see whats happening but if its bothering u take to GP tho they may not swab it if the baby is otherwise well.
gerbera


----------



## chloe99

i think i wld say not too bad as mostly bit sticky, sometimes v gunky and sometimes clear.  no redness or inflammation inside eye and baby otherwise well.

If it is just sticky eyes then how long can this last in newborns (to give us an idea of when/if we sld be concerned)?  

As long as duration is within reasonable limits we are not concerned and dont prefer to give medicine to babies unless they really need it.


----------



## gerbera

i would give it another week x


----------

